# Map recommend



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good map for northern Italy, Lake Orta area and south to the coast. Don't really like big fold out ones, prefer a book type.

Also thinking of Briancon (France) area, any site recommends/aires.

Thank you.:grin2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> Can anyone recommend a good map for northern Italy, Lake Orta area and south to the coast. Don't really like big fold out ones, prefer a book type.
> 
> Also thinking of Briancon (France) area, any site recommends/aires.
> 
> Thank you.:grin2:


When I was International trucking, I always found the best maps for any particular country were found in that country. Usually at a service station.
Although Michelin and Collins are good all rounders.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Funnily enough I've just been looking at the A4 Michelin one (spiral bound.) Scale is 1:200 000, so pretty detailed.


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

You should find what you want here:
http://www.stanfords.co.uk/Our-Products/Maps-and-Atlases/
they are the largest map seller in the UK


----------

